# I'm sure such a show exists, but I can't find it!



## Adetheus (Dec 29, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I am looking for English speaking radio shows or podcasts that are similar to a radio show we have in France.

The French radio show is called La Tribune des Critiques de Disque, it's aired on the public service radio station France Musique.

The principle is as follows: each week, the host chooses a piece and six different recordings of said piece. He then gathers a handful of music critics and journalists and have them listen to the recordings, without telling them what they are. After each excerpt, a recording is eliminitated, until only one remains, supposedly the best version of the six 

I really like this show and have now listened to the whole podcasts. It's really fun as you don't know either what are the recordings, and you can sometimes be surprised or even have to reconsider some preconceived ideas you may have about an interpret.

Therefore, I am looking for something similar in English. Do you know such a show or podcast?

Thanks!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Adetheus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am looking for English speaking radio shows or podcasts that are similar to a radio show we have in France.
> 
> ...


Building a Library on BBC Radio Three has one critic looking at all available recordings of a work.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b007z0fd


----------

